# boitier de charge AirPods Pro Magsafe



## JChris64 (1 Novembre 2021)

bonsoir,

il apparaitrait que , maintenant, les boitiers des AirPods Pro ,seraient compatibles magsafe.
Si achat hors site d'apple, peut- on être sûr que nos AirPods Pro neufs, auront tous ce boitier aimanté?
je pense notamment au black friday qui arrive... comment savoir si les boitiers seront mis à jour, ou s'il ne s'agira pas de "vieux" stocks qui seront écoulés.(et donc avec les anciens boitiers sans fil mais non-magsafe)
ayant un chargeur magsafe, cette option m'intéresse bien


----------



## JChris64 (2 Novembre 2021)

Bon, ayant parlé avec un conseiller Apple, j'ai eu plus ou moins la confirmation de ce que je pensais...
les promos ne concerneront sûrement pas le nouveau boitier magsafe mais plutôt le "classique" sans fil  à induction.
reste l'option de la coque magsafe si jamais, de chez ESR ,pour une quinzaine d'euros


----------



## Anthony (2 Novembre 2021)

À côté des forums de MacG il y a MacG, et du côté de la rubrique AirPods de MacG on trouve la réponse complète : https://www.watchgeneration.fr/audi...itier-magsafe-plein-pot-choisissez-vite-12209 Les choses sont bien faites, parfois.


----------



## JChris64 (2 Novembre 2021)

désolé, je n'ai pas vu l'article .
donc j'avais bien compris que les promos concerneront l'ancien boitier.
je viens de lire un article sur "presse citron" qui parlait du black friday et du single Day (11 novembre ) sur AliExpress. 
je suis étonné de voir qu'ils proposent des produits originaux. D'habitude, je ne commande pas de produits "orignaux "chez eux..mais s'ils s'avèrent authentiques, cela peut être un bon plan.
quelqu'un a t il déjà eu écho de ce single Day ?


----------



## JChris64 (13 Novembre 2021)

salut,

promo actuelle sur les AirPods Pro avec recharge magsafe sur Amazon Espagne...
219€...
si seulement ils pouvaient atteindre ce prix pour le BF en France...?
pensez vous que cela soit possible? (je parle bien de la dernière version avec magsafe)


----------

